# Calcium Chloride Cost?



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

First, it is great to be a member of such a great site. So much valuable information is gained from you all. Anyway, I have my local Home Depot that has a pallet of 41 bags of calcium chloride pellets that they will sell me for $314.00. Is this a good deal? They are 50# bags.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

how many on a pallet look in they yellow pages under salt most guys will also sell calcium and magnesium chloride as well....compare prices...lock in rates all season


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

oh and welcome aboard


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I think that is probably average, I paid $412 for 48 bags of calcium chloride 50# bags just last week, in North Dakota. At my a local lumber yard.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

QCS said:


> First, it is great to be a member of such a great site. So much valuable information is gained from you all. Anyway, I have my local Home Depot that has a pallet of 41 bags of calcium chloride pellets that they will sell me for $314.00. Is this a good deal? They are 50# bags.


That's $7.658 per bag. If they are not a blend and are 90-94% calcium chloride pellets...then:

A great price.....buy them all.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here in Michigan the going price is $15.00 a 50# bag.

Regards Mike


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

flykelley said:


> Here in Michigan the going price is $15.00 a 50# bag.
> 
> Regards Mike


$15.00 does it have gold chips in it.? What is the brand


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the difference between cal chlor and regular salt is from a ice control point of view. I realize it probably has to do with the effective temperature, but does anyone have the specifics. I could probably hunt around on the net and figure this out but I could probably loose a lot of sleep doing it..lol

Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

paphillips said:


> $15.00 does it have gold chips in it.? What is the brand


 They have different brands, somtimes it Dow other times it a no name brand. I don't buy a ton of it but do use it on the gutters and roof if I have a ice dam problem.

Regards Mike


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

EnviroTeam said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference between cal chlor and regular salt is from a ice control point of view. I realize it probably has to do with the effective temperature, but does anyone have the specifics. I could probably hunt around on the net and figure this out but I could probably loose a lot of sleep doing it..lol
> 
> Thanks


rock salt cannot be used on concrete such as sidewalks and store front areas it will eat away at it so calcium or magnessium chloride is used and doesnt eat away as much of the concrete


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

EnviroTeam said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference between cal chlor and regular salt is from a ice control point of view. I realize it probably has to do with the effective temperature, but does anyone have the specifics. I could probably hunt around on the net and figure this out but I could probably loose a lot of sleep doing it..lol
> 
> Thanks


From a melting temp:

rock salt = approximate 20 degrees F
calcium chloride = approximate -25 degrees F


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for that, I can never remember the numbers..lol


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your responses! I ended up getting the whole pallet.


----------

